# Which pellets leave less ash...????



## slater (Oct 18, 2020)

Question with all the ash these pellets produce.
My local san diego pelletgrillsgalore carries both lumberjack & GMG pellets.
Theys say their #1 sellers is the texas mix in GMG brand, ive used it many times.
Dont know if its all in my imagination but questioning if it produces significant more ash biproduct compared  to the 1 bag of lumberjack pellets ive used.
I cant remember if the  Lumberjack was hickory or Supreme blend.
Thoughts?
Experiences?
Only reason I ask is if one burn cleaner / less ash, = longer time span between vac-outs & less overall ash / cleaner burning is a bonus...
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 18, 2020)

The higher BTU woods burn cleaner (more complete burn) and should leave less ash. Oak and Hickory being two high BTU woods off the top of my head....


----------



## slater (Oct 18, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The higher BTU woods burn cleaner (more complete burn) and should leave less ash. Oak and Hickory being two high BTU woods off the top of my head....


That response doesnt help my questionable perceived observation as GMG texas  mix is:      blend of Black Oak, American Hickory, and a hint of Texas Mesquite.......


----------



## SlickRockStones (Oct 18, 2020)

If you imagine that the GMG pellets leave more ash than Lumberjack by observation, then it’s probably true.  LJ pellets are widely concidered top line pellets. Perhaps your guru pellet salesman has steered you towards an inferior pellet in an attempt to move unsold  inventory. Just my thought. Right now I’m experiencing excellent flavor, color and low ash from Bear Mountain Gormet Blend.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 18, 2020)

Any pellet made with alder wood as the main ingredient then add the flavor wood is going to be more ash. That said, GMG Gold, Lumber Jack, and Pellet Head along with Bear Mountain pellets, are all very high quality pellets. I’ve cooked extensively with all of these, and can say that I usually run the GMG Gold, but will run the others upon availability. Traeger pellets suck. As do Pit Boss.


----------



## slater (Oct 18, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> If you imagine that the GMG pellets leave more ash than Lumberjack by observation, then it’s probably true.  LJ pellets are widely concidered top line pellets. Perhaps your guru pellet salesman has steered you towards an inferior pellet in an attempt to move unsold  inventory. Just my thought. Right now I’m experiencing excellent flavor, color and low ash from Bear Mountain Gormet Blend.


thats not the case, gmg texas is their #1 seller for sure & they carry it on the regular, It moves & they re-stock all the time. They claim strong smoke flavor as we all know pg's are known for lack of so the texas mix helps with flavor....
hes not feeding me a line to move product the doesnt move, have lots of friends that buy those pellets from him...
But they really dont think about things much so asking them would be pointless..."my friends that is"


----------



## dons2346 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have used Traeger, Lumber Jack, and Bear Mountain pellets. In my experience, the LJ pellets leave much less ash and a finer ash.


----------



## schlotz (Oct 19, 2020)

I've used a number of brands and by far, BBQer's Delight consistently leaves less ash in my MAK than any of the others.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 19, 2020)

The biggest factor in ash production is the temp you cook at, the higher the temp the less ash you will have, and the lower the temp more least ways that's how it works in mine


----------



## Basco (Nov 12, 2020)

I would think the species of wood would matter more than brand but that is my opinion.


----------



## slater (Nov 16, 2020)

Just bought a 40lb bag of  Lumberjack competition blend, see how that goes...
Not like ash / waste is a huge deal, was just an observation & was just intrigued  to see if I was onto something..


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> If you imagine that the GMG pellets leave more ash than Lumberjack by observation, then it’s probably true.  LJ pellets are widely concidered top line pellets. Perhaps your guru pellet salesman has steered you towards an inferior pellet in an attempt to move unsold  inventory. Just my thought. Right now I’m experiencing excellent flavor, color and low ash from Bear Mountain Gormet Blend.


Bear mountain is excellent stuff. Wish I could get it easier


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 17, 2020)

When I switched from Lumberjack to CookinPellets, the ash was about half the amount or less.  I was very surprised.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 20, 2020)

Any of the premium pellets, that don't use the tree bark in their pellets, will leave less ash than the others. Cooking pellet brand does not use the bark when they make their pellets and have less ash than the Lumber Jack, that I prefer. I think using the bark gives the pellets more flavor than not using it, even though it means a little more ash. I have tried almost all of the different pellet brands, available both local and online and found I prefer the Lumber Jack brand the best.


----------

